# [RISOLTO] Problema compilazione system-config-printer-kde-

## stifler83

Ciao guys, passando da kde 4.7.1 a 4.7.2 è praticamente andato tutto a buon fine, apparte questi 2 pacchetti:

```
[ebuild     U ] kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2 [4.7.1] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.7.2 [4.7.1] USE="cups (-aqua)" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 2 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.31, 0.12, 0.14

 * Package:    kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: kde@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache preserve-libs sandbox

 * Unpacking parts of kdeadmin-4.7.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work ...

tar extract command failed at least partially - continuing anyway

 [ ok ]

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.2 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE 

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

-- Found Automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4 

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl 

-- Found Phonon: /usr/include 

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success

-- Found KDE 4.7 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.7 library dir: /usr/lib64

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python 

-- Found Python executable: /usr/bin/python

-- Found Python version: 2.7.1

-- Found Python library: /usr/lib64/libpython2.7.so

-- Found SIP version: 4.12.3

-- Found PyQt4 version: 4.8.4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py", line 8, in <module>

    import PyKDE4.pykdeconfig

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyKDE4/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>

    import sys,DLFCN

ImportError: No module named DLFCN

-- Found PyCups

-- Found System Config Printer

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.

-- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * PyKDE4  <http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebindings/python/pykde4/>

     PyKDE4 was not found.  It is needed by system-config-printer-kde to run.  (Use -DINSTALL_SYSTEM_CONFIG_PRINTER=TRUE to install anyway)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -mtune=native -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wno-long-long -std=iso9899:1990 -Wundef -Wcast-align -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-common

C++             -mtune=native -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2_build

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2_build"

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2_build"

make: *** Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo «install».  Stop.

emake failed

 * ERROR: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2 failed (install phase):

 *   died running make install, base_src_install

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   69:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 7115:  Called kde4-meta_src_install

 *   environment, line 4282:  Called kde4-base_src_install

 *   environment, line 3905:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 1974:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  875:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 2302:  Called base_src_install

 *   environment, line 1626:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2'

 * Messages for package kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2:

 * ERROR: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2 failed (install phase):

 *   died running make install, base_src_install

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   69:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 7115:  Called kde4-meta_src_install

 *   environment, line 4282:  Called kde4-base_src_install

 *   environment, line 3905:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 1974:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  875:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 2302:  Called base_src_install

 *   environment, line 1626:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2'
```

Inoltre :

```
[I] kde-base/pykde4

     Available versions:  (4) 4.6.3 4.6.3-r1 4.6.5-r1 (~)4.7.0 (~)4.7.1{tbz2} (~)4.7.2{tbz2}

        {aqua debug doc examples kdeenablefinal kdeprefix semantic-desktop}

     Installed versions:  4.7.2(4){tbz2}(12:07:38 07/10/2011)(-aqua -debug -doc -examples -kdeenablefinal -semantic-desktop)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Python bindings for KDE4
```

Qualcuno che usa kde e che si è trovato di fronte questo problema sa come risolvere?   :Cool: Last edited by stifler83 on Fri Oct 28, 2011 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> [code] * Unpacking parts of kdeadmin-4.7.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.7.2/work ...
> 
> tar extract command failed at least partially - continuing anyway
> 
>  [ ok ]

 

Hai provato innanzitutto a riscaricare il tarball e ricompilare pykde?

----------

## stifler83

Provato come hai suggerito ma non cambia nulla. Altre idee?

----------

## xdarma

Tentativo alla cieca: prima "aggiorna" con

python-updater && revdep-rebuild

Poi ricompila pykde4 e infine riprova ad aggiornare system-config-printer-kde

----------

## stifler83

niente da fare il problema persiste ed io non riesco a capire come risolverlo  :Sad: 

----------

## ago

bug 382585

----------

## stifler83

c'è qualcuno che è riuscito a fixare?

----------

## ago

su bugzilla è marcato come risolto

----------

## stifler83

si ma quella risoluzione non è praticabile  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382585 wrote:*   

> The solution was to update python to 2.7.2-r3 (which is ~amd64). There was a
> 
> fix added there, but 2.7.1 wasn't fixed.

 

Perchè non è applicabile?

Nel peggiore dei casi potresti pensare di crearti un ebuild in locale ed applicare tu la fix al 2.7.1 da un rapido sguardo mi pare che ci siano solo da aggiungere delle righe.

bug 374579 ovviamente

----------

## stifler83

Non era applicabile perchè la versione che mi serviva di python era HARD MASK. Ora invece l'hanno tolta e posso compilarla. Tutto funziona correttamente  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Mah,mi pare che il problema era determinato solo dalla decisione dei devel python di non applicare la patch anche alle versioni precedenti, probabilmente perché erano prossimi a smascherare la successiva (per amd64 è stabile) quindi inutile procedere a test e verifiche su qualcosa prossimo a diventare obsoleto.

----------

